

Anonymous exposes private prisons - whysomad
http://www.aclu.org/blog/prisoners-rights-criminal-law-reform/anonymous-exposes-uss-biggest-private-prison-company-bad

======
nmridul
>>> The country now has 5% of the world's population but 25% of the world's
prisoners.

Strangely the "nation of Free" has double the number of people inside the
prison than the "human rights violator" China.

Number of prisoners. USA - 2,239,751

China - 1,640,000

And when you consider that China has a large population... the percentage of
people inside the prison is enormous.

[http://www.prisonstudies.org/info/worldbrief/wpb_country.php...](http://www.prisonstudies.org/info/worldbrief/wpb_country.php?country=190)

[http://www.prisonstudies.org/info/worldbrief/wpb_country.php...](http://www.prisonstudies.org/info/worldbrief/wpb_country.php?country=91)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_incarcerat...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_incarceration_rate)

------
whysomad
Interesting seeing the ACLU and Anonymous team up...

